
Which GPU(s) to Get: My Experience and Advice for Using GPUs in Deep Learning - Alupis
http://timdettmers.com/2018/11/05/which-gpu-for-deep-learning/
======
dekhn
Fantastic writeup. I especially enjoy the explanation of how speeding up
training makes you a more effective researcher- because it exploits your
memory better.

